# King, TryAll oder ENO Trial?



## robs (8. September 2006)

Ich setze das hier bewusst nicht in die Kaufberatung weil es zwar aktuell für mich interessant ist, aber nicht unbedingt demnächst ansteht dass ich mein Bike umbaue...   also schreibt einfach eure Meinungen.



Ich _überlege_, auf welche Weise auch immer, einen feineren Freilauf für mein Bike zu finden. Das liegt daran, dass die 18 Einrastpunkte der Hügi echt nicht so toll sind. 

Jetzt kann man, unter Benutzung der bestehenden Teile, eine Chris King (Singlespeed/Classic/Disc/wasauchimmer, ruhig gebraucht) einspeichen oder anfangen, einen Frontfreilauf einzubauen. Für die zweite Lösung müssen aber dann Kurbeln und Innenlager her und die Hügi muss starr gemacht werden. Und dazu kommt, dass hinten ein kleineres Ritzel her muss und dadurch die Kette mehr belastet wird.
Oder man baut den Freilauf nach inten auf eine starre Echo-Schraubritzel-Nabe und benutzt die Kurbel weiter...

Und da ich meine Deore-Kurbel mit 22er Ritzel sehr mag möchte ich die sehr gerne behalten. Denn sie ist relativ leicht und der große Durchmesser des Ritzels ist eben Kettenfreundlich.


Was meint ihr nun? Welcher Freilauf ist zuverlässiger für Trial? Ich denke ein paar haben den direkten Vergleich vom Fahrgefühl schon gehabt, die sind hier also gefragt.


----------



## Trialmaniax (8. September 2006)

Dann nimm doch die Hope Nabe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (8. September 2006)

King!
Es gibt nichts besseres. Ist zwar auf den ersten Blick teuer, aber dafür hält sie sehr lange.


----------



## soma (8. September 2006)

Ich finde die Hope ziemlich genial. Bin leider noch kein Frontfreilauf gefahren und kann diese nicht beurteilen, doch ich bin schon etliche Bikes gefahren und denke, dass nur noch die Chris King die Hope toppen kann.

Bin absolut zufrieden mit ihr!

Also wenn du viel Geld hast, dann hol dir ruhig die King, ansonsten nimm die Hope...


----------



## V!RUS (8. September 2006)

Natürlich ist die King einfach die Beste. Der einzige Nachteil ist eben der Preis. 

BTW.: Ich glaube ich kenn dich von der NDM früher.


----------



## kingspohla (8. September 2006)

keine frage................chris king.......

gruß....


----------



## Trialmaniax (8. September 2006)

Naja am besten ist immer noch einfach Rad zu fahren, und sich über solche sachen keinen Kopp zu machen


----------



## fahrbereit (9. September 2006)

stimmt schon...
aber das geht nunmal am besten wenn alles schoen funktioniert und da sind die richtigen ueberlegungen vorher sehr entscheident. ich stand vor dem gleichen problem, hab mir dann aus kostengruenden und weil die chris king ss keinen hochflansch hat, die white ind eno nabe mit trial freilauf geholt - zuverlaessig und leicht genug...!


----------



## Scr4t (9. September 2006)

Hier meldet sich mal nen 20" er...

ist klar das ich jetzt sage, das z.b.:

ENO TRIAL (115)
Try ALL (75!!!!)

vom P/L verhältnis, viel besser sind als die CK. 
WObei neue Kurbeln/Starre Nabe, auch nochmal was kosten würden.

An die verabeitung der CK kommen sie keineswegs heran, das ist klar. Aber ich denke mal das sie vom Fahrgefühl her mehr als ausreichend sind und ein ENO hält zumindest auch sehr sehr lange und man kann alle ersatzteile einzeln bekommen.

Trotz all dem, muss ich zugeben, das ich Nachts auch von einer CK träume


----------



## robs (9. September 2006)

Ok, danke für die statements!
Ich hatte nicht gedacht dass das so eindeutig ausfällt.
Im Grunde ist es auch meine favorisierte Lösung, weil ich dann eben nur die Nabe (und Speichen) tauschen muss. Ich werde also auf eine Gelegenheit warten, ne gebrauchte King zu ergattern.

Nochmal zum Preisvergleich:

King neu: 369,-
EnoTrial(115,-)+Echo Nabe(85): 200,-
TryAll(75,-)+Echo Nabe(85): 160,-
EnoTrial(115,-)+Kurbeln(75,-)+Innenlager(69,-)+Ritzel(?,-): 259,-+?
TryAll(75,-)+Kurbeln(75,-)+Innenlager(69,-)+Ritzel(?,-): 219,-+?

Demnach wäre eine gebrauchte King für ca. 200,- die optimale Lösung, die Echo-Nabe mit TryAll-Freilauf ist aber wohl auch nicht zu verachten, wird aber auch relativ schwer.

Übrigens: würdet ihr eher ein neues Laufrad bauen oder die Nabe/Speichen tauschen? Bin sehr glücklich mit meiner DX32. Andererseits kann man ja vielleicht ein Laufrad mit Hügi (Mit ersatz-Zahnscheiben) und DX32 ganz ok verkaufen, oder?


Danke für die wahrlich schnellen Antworten!


----------



## ringo667 (9. September 2006)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits kann man ja vielleicht ein Laufrad mit Hügi (Mit ersatz-Zahnscheiben) und DX32 ganz ok verkaufen, oder?


 
da bekommst je nach Zustand ca 100, vielleicht auch etwas mehr, dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (9. September 2006)

Joar also ne Alex würde ich auch nehmen!  

Aber ne Hügi brauch ich net! hab ne CK!


----------



## ecols (12. September 2006)

Rasterungstechnisch kann die King halt mit nem Eno an ner Singlespeednabe (DMR Revolver Disc: 65 ) nicht mithalten.. Dazu kommt dass du hinten nie Probleme mit nem Freilauf haben wirst, weil er dafür gebaut ist.. Ich würde es immer noch so fahren wenns in meinen Rahmen passen würde..


----------



## trialsrider (12. September 2006)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> Rasterungstechnisch kann die King halt mit nem Eno an ner Singlespeednabe (DMR Revolver Disc: 65 ) nicht mithalten.. Dazu kommt dass du hinten nie Probleme mit nem Freilauf haben wirst, weil er dafür gebaut ist.. Ich würde es immer noch so fahren wenns in meinen Rahmen passen würde..



 hä? haben doch beide 72 "Zähne" oder täusch ich?
Nur das die King so gut verarbeitet ist das sie nicht wie beim
komischen ECHO ENO schrott durchrutschen und man quasi 
nur 45 aktive Sperrklinken hat!


----------



## billi (13. September 2006)

also ich hatte mal ne chris king , die is mir dann kapputt gegangen und nach einem halben jahr hin und her wegen garantie und reperatur hatte ich dann die schnauze voll und hab mir sone eno nabe+eno trial freilauf geholt 
hätte ich mal gleich machen sollen , fährt sich genau so wie ne chris king , nur das es billiger ist und man kann sich aussuchen ob man freilauf vorne hinten usw. will


----------



## 525Rainer (13. September 2006)

hast du die kaputte king noch? ich kauf sie dir ab! -> pn


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. September 2006)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> Rasterungstechnisch kann die King halt mit nem Eno an ner Singlespeednabe (DMR Revolver Disc: 65 ) nicht mithalten.. Dazu kommt dass du hinten nie Probleme mit nem Freilauf haben wirst, weil er dafür gebaut ist.. Ich würde es immer noch so fahren wenns in meinen Rahmen passen würde..



Stimmt nicht. Beide haben 72, aber effektive hat die King sogar mehr da man sie hinten fährt und je nach übersetzung kann man über 90 effektive Einrastpunkte haben.
Bei 18-15 hat man z.B 86,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (13. September 2006)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hatte mal ne chris king , die is mir dann kapputt gegangen und nach einem halben jahr hin und her wegen garantie und reperatur hatte ich dann die schnauze voll und hab mir sone eno nabe+eno trial freilauf geholt
> hätte ich mal gleich machen sollen , fährt sich genau so wie ne chris king , nur das es billiger ist und man kann sich aussuchen ob man freilauf vorne hinten usw. will




wahrscheinlich ist dir nur die Achse gebrochen oder? das ist ja normal bei dem
dünnen allu dingen... 
Und naja fakt ist ENO geht öfter kaputt als ne King! Und EnO UND die Hope Nabe rutschen öfter durch! Wobei die Hope Nabe echt göttlich klingt und auch ziemlich geil ist! Also würde ich immernoch nem ENO vorziehen!


----------



## billi (14. September 2006)

oh da muss ich dich enttäuschen , der freilauf der king nabe war im arsch , tja sowas passiert halt nur mir


----------



## robs (10. November 2006)

So, wie ja schon irgendwo erwähnt habe ich ne King ISO bei AspireVelotech geordert.
War auch super nett alles, immer gute Antworten auf meine Fragen gekriegt...  wunderbar.
Die Bezahlung per PayPal ist ja auch bequem zu machen und obendrein sind die Gebühren noch recht gering (andere Währung).


Dann bekam ich einen Brief von der Post, dass mein Paket beim Zoll sei und ich soll die Rechnung mitbringen.  Rechnung??  Egal, das sind ja auch nur Menschen.

Ich da hin um mein Paket eben abzuholen. Er fand das zwar nicht normal dass ich meinte die Rechnung liegt im Paket, aber er hats mal aufgemacht.
Das Problem: Die versprochene, nach unten korrigierte, Rechnung lag NICHT bei.
Es blieb mir also nichts übrig als das eBay-Angebot aufzurufen (Sonst hätte ich mal gar nichts gekriegt da) und die Summe zu nennen die ich tatsächlich bezahlt habe. Darauf hat er dann alle Gebühren und Steuern berechnet und schwups war ich 60,- ärmer. Dass die dann keine EC-Karte akzeptieren ist eine andere Geschichte (soviel sei verraten: Ich war zu fuß in der Hauptstadt des Landkreises unterwegs und das Zollamt ist jwd, ohne Busanbindung und Geldautomaten)...

Fazit: für insgesamt ein paar Euro mehr hätte ich die Nabe in Deutschland bestellen können, hätte nicht 2 Wochen gewartet und deutlich bessere Möglichkeiten für Garantieabwicklung gehabt.

Schade.


Nebenbei hat der Spokes-Calculator von DT die Länge falsch berechnet (habs nochmal geprüft)...  also stimmt was nicht mit deren Datenbank. Hatte mich schon so gefreut dass die King ISO und DX32 beide drin sind ;(
...Und wieder ~10,- in den Sand gesetzt...
Morgen schnappe ich mir Felge und Nabe und gebe sie im Bikeladen meines Vertrauens ab, dann wirds auch gut.

Sorry für den Weblog-Charakter, aber es musste mal raus


----------



## locdog (10. November 2006)

sind bei dir die speichen um 2mm langer berechnet worden. also 2mm zu lang ? wen ja ist das leider standart bei den spoke kalkulatoren.

p.s. jetzt weist du wie es noch vor 1 jahr "lustig" in PL wahr wen man was kaufen wolte, weil nur im ausland (zoll, MwSt usw) :|


----------



## LauraPalmer (10. November 2006)

robs schrieb:


> So, wie ja schon irgendwo erwähnt habe ich ne King ISO bei AspireVelotech geordert.
> War auch super nett alles, immer gute Antworten auf meine Fragen gekriegt...  wunderbar.
> Die Bezahlung per PayPal ist ja auch bequem zu machen und obendrein sind die Gebühren noch recht gering (andere Währung).
> 
> ...



ich hab das immer so gelöst: der Michael hat mir eine pseudo-Rechnung ausgestellt(über 30 Dollar zB) und dann hatte ich keine Zoll-Kosten; was Garantie betrifft sind die Leute von Aspire unschlagbar: mir ist die Achse gebrochen - hab das dem Michael mit einem Handyphoto gemailt und nur mal nachgefragt wie wir das machen; seine Mail: don´t worry Gerhard, your axle is under way; hat nicht mal eine Woche gedauert... 
nur einmal wurde eine Sendung von denen an mich vom FBI rausgeholt, aber das ist eine andere Story...


----------



## robs (10. November 2006)

Ja, die Speichen sind zu lang. Bei einer anderen Berechnung hat aber alles einwandfrei funktioniert (Shimano-Nabe und selbst vermessene Felge)...


Fortsetzung:
Ich habe natürlich sofort an Aspire geschrieben und die haben mir eine schön kleine Rechnung geschickt (PDF), aber da war es natürlich zu spät. 
Da hab ich mich natürlich etwas verarschen lassen. Ich hab halt gedacht ich krieg mein Paket nicht wenn ich jetzt nicht irgendwie einen Preis nachweisen kann. Diese Dummheit hat jetzt ungefähr 50,- gekostet! 
Und nur weil die Amis nicht ein Blatt Papier mit reingelegt haben...

Wenn ich an meinen Hintern dran käme würde ich reinbeißen


----------



## Fabi (10. November 2006)

Bei mir hat die Bestellung bei Aspire wunderbar funktioniert.
Mit Expressversand in nur 4 Tagen hier. Rechnung lag im Paket. Dem Post-Mann musste ich nur lumpige 18 â¬ geben.
Die Originalrechnung wurde mir kurz nach der Zahlung per eMail geschickt.

GlÃ¼ck muss man haben, was.


----------



## robs (11. November 2006)

Fehler gefunden: Der ERD für die Alex DX32 ist mal glatt mit 550 statt 545mm eingetragen...    grob fahrlässig


----------



## locdog (12. November 2006)

robs schrieb:


> Wenn ich an meinen Hintern dran käme würde ich reinbeißen



da guckt einer zu viel "AXEL" 

bei mir, selbst mir eigens vermesener ERD kommen letztens die speichen um 2mm zu lang, bin nicht der einziege. Der rafal von BT hat das selbe, deshalb korrigiert er immer das ergebnis nach.....komisch das fruher es klapte, jetzt auf einmahl nicht...kann nicht den scheis systemfehler finden :|


----------



## soma (12. November 2006)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> ...nur einmal wurde eine Sendung von denen an mich vom FBI rausgeholt, aber das ist eine andere Story...



Die Story würd ich gern mal hören bzw. lesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (12. November 2006)

musste mal die sufu benutzen ich glaube das wurde hier schon mal gepostet. War das nicht das mit dem biowaffen verdacht?


----------

